# New member from Lisbon, Portugal!



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

Dude!  

I grew up near Lisbon (Forte da Casa, ao lado de Alverca) and lived there most of my life. Moved to the UK 6 years ago and then to Vancouver 3 years later. Never got into Snowboarding when I was back there, loved watching, but had no $$$ to travel to Andorra or whatever. Have you been to Serra da Estrela lately? Seems tiny. How much does a lift ticket go for up there?

Cheers
Tiago


----------



## Guilhas (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Tiago!
I don´t go very often to Serra da Estrela because it´s too small, it has only 8km of trails. But the people over there try to make a small snowpark so we can enjoy the ride. The price for the lift ticket is around 25 euros a day!! Normally i do snowboard in Sierra Nevada in Spain or in Andorra. I have been to go to the Alps, maybe this year.

Cheers


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

Sierra Nevada is what, an 8 hour drive from Lisbon? That's dedication for sure. How often do you go out there? I'm spoiled here for sure, being able to pick between 3 mountains to ride after work is pretty damn cool  Whistler is a couple hours away and I haven't even been there yet!


----------



## Guilhas (Oct 11, 2011)

From Lisbon it´s about 6 hours, but i have a house in Algarve and from there it´s about 4 hours. I go to Sierra Nevada 2 weekends or more for season, and i spend 1 or 2 full weeks in Andorra for season, and that´s it. It´s an 11 hours drive to Andorra by car.. You are a lucky guy for sure, being able to pick where you want to snowboard after work, that´s amazing..i only dream with it! At least, here i can get to the beach in 15/20min!


----------

